# Bad insect bite - what can I do?



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi there, 

I suffer very bad allergic reactions to insect bites (to the point where I've been in hospital where there are multiple). I was bitten (1 insect bite) yesterday and it has swollen up on my leg. It's quite painful and desperately want to take something but everything I've read says it's not safe-anthisan, afterbite (ammonia), tiger balm? Is there anything I can do?

 Thank you!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

If you don't want to take any medication then only option is ice pack to minimise swelling. If pain too bad then paracetamol is fine to take. See GP if it doesn't resolve or gets worse.


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok thank you. Is there any medication/ topical ointment that is safe to take?

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Nothing that is licensed in pregnancy I'm afraid. Antihistamines, hydrocortisone can be used safely in pregnancy where benefit outweighs risk dependant on condition being treated. If you think the reaction is bad enough to require treatment then you should see your GP to have something prescribed.


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok thank you. I'm a little worried - u didn't think about hydrocortisone and earlier in my pregnancy I used a little on my face - what damage could I have done?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Absolutely none 

Most drugs aren't  licensed in pregnancy as it isn't really appropriate to test stuff in pregnant women. There is however a good evidence base from years of use of certain drugs. Hydrocortisone cream is considered safe to use in moderation. However should ideally be prescribed so your Dr knows you are using it.


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok phew!!! Thank you!! I had it from suffering from some exma and then at the beginning my skin got bad so I tried it and then thought against it after a couple of days!!! Phew phew phew! )

thank you! xx


----------

